# Another London Rooftop May 15



## DirtyJigsaw (May 4, 2015)

Hello All, 

As some of you may know, i like to explore Central London rooftops, and i hadnt done so until end of jan, so this trip was long overdue. My plans had fallen through the day after, so i thought what better way to spend the night before.

Although its not exactly a derelict place, it is exploring and seeing the world from a different perspective.

Hope you enjoy. Visited with 2 non members but two who are not new to exploring


London Rooftops by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



London Rooftops by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


London Rooftops by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


London Rooftops by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


London Rooftops by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


London Rooftops by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


london rooftop Selfie by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


London rooftop Selfie by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sunday Funday by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Sunday Funday by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


London Rooftops by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Last photo not from a rooftop, but by where i parked the car. No idea why the London Eye was all different colours that night?


LondonEye by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Photos are abit grainy as i had to bump up the ISO due to the bloody wind wobbling the tripod, so i wanted shorter long exposures.

Thanks for looking 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## Newage (May 4, 2015)

Mate epic 
Not in to the whole roof top thing, but I see why you do it, looking down on a sleeping city through
The eyes of the inquisitive, nice.

Cheers newage


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 4, 2015)

Newage said:


> Mate epic
> Not in to the whole roof top thing, but I see why you do it, looking down on a sleeping city through
> The eyes of the inquisitive, nice.
> 
> Cheers newage



Thanks very much. Yeah, i get that buzz and i can feel my heart actually beating when i do rooftops


----------



## krela (May 4, 2015)

Blimey, roof-topping Westminster seems brave, what with terrorism laws etc! Fantastic shots though.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 4, 2015)

krela said:


> Blimey, roof-topping Westminster seems brave, what with terrorism laws etc! Fantastic shots though.



Haha I know. On site secca was heard walking around but luckily he/she never saw us and vice versa! Thanks very much


----------



## stu8fish (May 4, 2015)

Cracking set of shots there. Think I must look up a bit more whilst mooching around.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 4, 2015)

stu8fish said:


> Cracking set of shots there. Think I must look up a bit more whilst mooching around.



Cheers  yeah, I find myself looking up all the time haha!


----------



## oldscrote (May 4, 2015)

Stunning images,the slight grainyness looks just fine to me.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 4, 2015)

oldscrote said:


> Stunning images,the slight grainyness looks just fine to me.



Thanks very much for the kind words!


----------



## skankypants (May 4, 2015)

Stunning photos mate!..


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 4, 2015)

Them pics are just amazing, thanks for sharint!


----------



## smiler (May 4, 2015)

I had no idea it was Westminster until krela posted, I admire your cheek, though I wouldn't have given much for chances of talking your way out if Secca had been awake, I enjoyed your fantastic pics, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 5, 2015)

smiler said:


> I had no idea it was Westminster until krela posted, I admire your cheek, though I wouldn't have given much for chances of talking your way out if Secca had been awake, I enjoyed your fantastic pics, Thanks



Secca was awake, as we were coming down and got to Level 2, we heard footsteps so we hid, as the office was on Level 1, so when we heared nothing again, we tip toed down past and made our escape haha.


----------



## cunningplan (May 5, 2015)

Brilliant set, really love the fisheye looking down to the city 

(I thought Westminster was the other side of the river?? )


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 5, 2015)

looks can be deceiving Cunningplan, I am on the other side of the river to the London Eye


----------



## krela (May 5, 2015)

cunningplan said:


> Brilliant set, really love the fisheye looking down to the city
> 
> (I thought Westminster was the other side of the river?? )



Yeah its not Westminster, I'm being dumb. This is around New street which is still north of the river though.


----------



## UrbanX (May 5, 2015)

Nice one mate! Didn't notice the noise at all - Stunning set of images! 
Keep up the great work!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 5, 2015)

Superb shots! Love the colours in the skyline..


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 5, 2015)

krela said:


> Yeah its not Westminster, I'm being dumb. This is around New street which is still north of the river though.



Your knowledge of London is very good sir


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 5, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one mate! Didn't notice the noise at all - Stunning set of images!
> Keep up the great work!



I intend too 



flyboys90 said:


> Superb shots! Love the colours in the skyline..



Thanks very much


----------



## HughieD (May 5, 2015)

Loving those...familiar sights but from a very different angle. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## krela (May 5, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Your knowledge of London is very good sir



It's okay, but I'm quite good at knowing landmarks and triangulation.


----------



## cunningplan (May 5, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> looks can be deceiving Cunningplan, I am on the other side of the river to the London Eye



 didn't realise that, looks like your on the south bank


----------



## tumble112 (May 5, 2015)

Wow! These are something else. London is amazing at night as your pictures show really well.


----------



## jakee (May 6, 2015)

WOW! love the fisheye effect, really makes the pictures look amazing.

Keep up the great work


----------

